# 25 HP Mercury will not shift into gear



## USKEW (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a '97 Merc 25 HP shift on the handle / throttle. Here at the lake turkey hunting and last night went to shift it into gear and nothing. Took cover off, can see all parts moving freely, shifting in forward and reverse. Actually, it now shifts into forward and reverse more freely now, with no resistance. However prop will not turn, nothing engages. Motor runs fine, won't go in gear. Any thoughts on what the problem might be?.....while I find someone here at the campground to tow me.


----------



## ol sarge (Apr 15, 2014)

I bet you it is a spun hub. I would start there.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 15, 2014)

May have spun a hub or broke a cable. If it goes into gear will it rev up? If so then in might be the hub.


----------



## USKEW (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes it revs up fine. What is a "spun hub"?

High winds got me pinned to the bank, can't even get anyone to tow me if I wanted too. Sux. Worst camping trip in a while. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 15, 2014)

The motor is going into gear, the lower unit and prop shaft are spinning, however the rubber hub in the prop is "spun" or broken. So it is spinning, however the prop is not.


----------



## USKEW (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks. I read some online about that. Sounded like shop would need to do the repair. $$$


----------



## ol sarge (Apr 16, 2014)

I had a spun hub on my 1974 20 hp merc and I think it cost me $40 to get it fixed. The prop had to be sent out to a guy to get it fixed. I bought a new prop so now I have a spare. If the hub is spun, the quickest way to get moving again is to buy a new prop and swap it out with the old one. It does not take much to spin one, but they are designed that way to save you motor.


----------



## USKEW (Apr 16, 2014)

So...I take it a new prop comes with the hub and I can just change out the prop? Thanks!


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, you can change it out. But depending on your prop, it might be one you can just change out the hub. Just depends on the prop. 
Now, it may not be the prop, it could be something else, but it does kinda sound like it.


----------



## Rat (Apr 16, 2014)

Or we can get Bowwiz to jam some cut off zip ties into the hub and tighten it down! :mrgreen: 

Not for long term use though, that was a field expedient repair!


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 17, 2014)

mark the hub and prop, put in gear and see if the marks move together. that way you will be able to tell if the hub is spun.


----------

